# Invention in D minor



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This is an invention I did for counterpoint class a la JS Bach. The first 3 bars of the bass were given to us.

Mp3 Audio:
View attachment Invention-in-D-minor-shortened-motive (1).mp3


Score:
View attachment Daniel Zarb-Cousin Invention in D minor (shortened motive) - Full Score.pdf


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I really need to learn counterpoint. 
Good Job.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It is certainly counterpoint done well. I believe you have mentioned your process is to study the greats first and then develop your own sound, which I think will work for you. Judging by the video in your other thread, you look really young, so you have time to grow!

Good work.


----------

